# I've been playing with edits.



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

There were some nice filters around, so if you guys wanted me to edit a picture or so, (Free) i'd be happy to.:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:lol: that is so cool. I'll find some pictures.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh how about Perry in my avatar?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sure! Do you have a specific filter? or random?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Sure! Do you have a specific filter? or random?


How about the one that looks swirly like a mirror? The fourth one in your example.:-D:-D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Done!


Awsome!! Thanks!!:-D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## LetsGetKraken (Nov 28, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Done!


Infinite Bettas! Very cool.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Which ever looks best with my avatar. Please and thank you- Bryana


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Done!~


----------

